# Bootcamp impossible d'installer



## ItzByZoneb (29 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, j'expose un souci que j'essaie de résoudre tant bien que mal depuis 1 semaine.
Tout d'abord j'ai désinstallé mon bootcamp afin de voir si je pouvais avoir un nouveau pilote afin de faire fonctionner mon micro-casque qui est en jack.
Du coup, j'ai ainsi refait la manipulation avec la clé usb de 16GB pour installer bootcamp via l'assistant. Cela a fonctionné, j'ai bien évidemment sélectionné le stockage que je voulais sur bootcamp...
Cependant, dès l'installation dans la partie windows, j'ai sélectionné le disque "bootcamp" pour pouvoir installer ma partition windows dessus, mais j'ai eu une erreur qui me disait : "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition existante".
Donc j'ai essayé de formater le disque bootcamp mais cela n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai cherché des tutoriels sur YT, j'ai essayé de supprimer sauf que ça m'a supprimé tous mon mac que j'ai dû réinstaller plusieurs fois... 
Au final, avec les techniques de YT, j'ai réussi à l'installer mais mon disque macintosh hd avait disparu plusieurs fois même en ayant fait la mise à jour de bootcamp. J'ai contacté le support Apple qui m'a fait faire toujours la même chose, donc de reset mon mac plusieurs fois pour au final avoir toujours le même souci (donc ils n'ont rien pu faire pour moi). 

S'il vous plait, aidez moi ! 
Cordialement,


----------



## MrTom (30 Mai 2021)

Hello,

Peux-tu nous dire la configuration de ton Mac?


----------



## ItzByZoneb (30 Mai 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Peux-tu nous dire la configuration de ton Mac?


Macos BigSur, IMac série fin 2014


----------

